# [solved] emerge- Problem bei blender-2.48a-r3

## Gladdle

Ich habe folgendes Problem beim compilieren von media-gfx/blender-2.48a-r3, hier die Fehlermeldung:

```
>>> Failed to emerge media-gfx/blender-2.48a-r3, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/blender-2.48a-r3/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package media-gfx/blender-2.48a-r3:

 * disabling openmp

 *

 * ERROR: media-gfx/blender-2.48a-r3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2674:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       scons ${MAKEOPTS/-l[0-9]} || die "!!! Please add ${S}/scons.config when filing bugs reports to bugs.gentoo.org";

 *  The die message:

 *   !!! Please add /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/blender-2.48a-r3/work/blender-2.48a/scons.config when filing bugs reports to bugs.gentoo.org

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/blender-2.48a-r3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/blender-2.48a-r3/temp/environment'.

 *
```

Die komplette Logdatei findet ihr hier: http://phpmygentoo.rainyday-productions.de/acer-aspire-9920g/error-build-blender.log

Ich denke folgende Zeilen sind schuld:

```
/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/blender-2.48a-r3/work/build/linux2/lib/libbf_soundsystem.a(SND_OpenALDevice.o): In function `SND_OpenALDevice::LoadSample(STR_String const&, void*, int)':

SND_OpenALDevice.cpp:(.text+0x11b1): undefined reference to `alutLoadWAVMemory'

SND_OpenALDevice.cpp:(.text+0x1252): undefined reference to `alutUnloadWAV'

SND_OpenALDevice.cpp:(.text+0x1285): undefined reference to `alutLoadWAVFile'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

scons: *** [/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/blender-2.48a-r3/work/build/linux2/bin/blender] Error 1

scons: building terminated because of errors.
```

Natuerlich noch die Parameter mit denen ich compiliere:

 *Quote:*   

> emerge --update --deep --pretend -v blender
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 Last edited by Gladdle on Thu Jan 29, 2009 9:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

```
emerge -1 openal freealut
```

ich nehme an, du hast vor kurzem openal aktualisiert. Könnte zu einer ABI-Änderung gekommen sein, womit plötzlich freealut seine Symbole nicht mehr findet. Eigentlich sollte es daher reichen, freealut neu zu bauen.

Aber sicher ist sicher, drum nimm ruhig openal auch nochmal mit, dauert ja nicht so lang.

----------

## Gladdle

werde ich machen, aber wozu der Parameter "-1"?

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Gladdle wrote:*   

> werde ich machen, aber wozu der Parameter "-1"?

 

Damit es nicht in die World Datei aufgenommen wird.

Tobi

----------

## franzf

 *Gladdle wrote:*   

> werde ich machen, aber wozu der Parameter "-1"?

 

"--oneshot" verhindert, dass das Paket in die worldlist (/var/db/pkg/world) eingetragen wird. Da openal und freealut nur Abhängigkeiten sind, müssen die da nicht rein.

----------

## Gladdle

Ok, hat funktioniert. Die Option "oneshot" kenne ich, aber das man das mit -1 abkuerzen kann wusste ich nicht. Vielen Dank!

----------

